
'Unique' cannabis compound reverses brain aging in mice - laurex
https://www.dw.com/en/unique-cannabis-compound-reverses-brain-aging-in-mice/a-44401750
======
hasseio
Paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nm.4311](https://www.nature.com/articles/nm.4311)

Previous discussions;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14293415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14293415),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14583668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14583668)

------
wanderfowl
It feels like we're heading into the Hype Cycle [1] with cannabis-derived
treatments/products/cures, with waves of legalization serving as the classical
'technology trigger'.

I say that mostly because, although this is a solid study with interesting
conclusions, 'Cannabis does [amazing thing!]' articles are getting more and
more common and mainstream, and I think people are primed to accept them, for
want of cures and treatments, for desire to justify existing habits (c.f. the
now discredited red wine health studies [2]), and because 'medicine with all
these great effects was kept down by the powers!' is a great narrative.

Mostly, I'm finding myself mostly curious what, in 15 years, we'll know these
compounds are actually good for, and steeling myself for a _lot_ of bullshit
and bad science in the meantime.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle)
[2]: [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/red-wine-
research...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/red-wine-researcher-
implicated-misconduct/)

------
ssijak
I just don't like anything with 'stoned' effect. Pot, too much alcohol,
ketamine.. I can`t find the point in being stoned or to lower my thinking
capabilities. Stronger opiates I would never ever try because there is no
point besides running away from some problem that should be confronted. With
the help of psychedelics maybe? :)

~~~
jackric
My experience is not lowered thinking abilities, but different thinking
abilities. If you conceptualize thinking as traversing a graph of thoughts,
'uppers' enhance depth-first traversal, THC enhances breadth-first traversal.
This can be a useful mode for generating ideas.

~~~
sieabahlpark
What type of mix even is that?

~~~
krageon
That sort of question is highly personal. I've heard many, many people
espousing the virtues of some strain of weed or other (eg claiming it helps
you think and doesn't make you fall asleep so much) but I've never actually
found one that doesn't primarily make me sleepy. I do have access to an
enormous variety to try (and I've definitely done my due diligence, so to
speak). This has led me to believe that for some people, some strains work
differently than for others. This meshes well with my observation that
everyone seems to have different recommendations.

~~~
acct1771
Have you ever tried a low dosage via vaporization?

Smoking itself, because of carcinogens and oxygenation, will lead you to the
sluggishness many people associate with kush.

Fuck smoking. /rant

~~~
krageon
I've tried a low dosage via vaping yes. It still made me drowsy. I can't
really smoke anything because my lungs respond poorly, so I generally use
tinctures/edibles (if I use at all).

~~~
acct1771
Awesome. Well, since we're all trying so hard, I'll throw out one last idea
for you: the strain blue dream. One or two hits of that vapor is sufficient
for me!

Wishing you the best.

------
cannabisceo
Delta 9 THC is the most common compound in the cannabis plant comprising up to
35% of flower weight. Title is...strange. I was expecting to read about some
minor accessory cannabinoid.

~~~
dragonwriter
You seem to have confused “unique” with “minor”. Delta 9 THC may be common in
cannabis, but it is unique to cannabis. The title isn't weird at all.

Also, delta 9 THC may be the most common cannabinoid in cannabis (well, in one
of three major chemotypes), but it's not the most common compound in the
cannabis plant.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
If progress in technology continues at this pace, in a few years we will be
able to indefinitely extend the life of mice.

~~~
jobigoud
So… The first immortal mice might have already been born.

Imagine being a mouse living forever in a small glass box in a longevity
museum.

~~~
someguy101010
Sounds horrible to live forever in a glass box

~~~
philbarr
Depends how stoned you are.

------
tzahola
Too bad it gives me panic attacks.

~~~
pmoriarty
You're most likely overdosing -- something that's very easy to accidentally do
with the crazy strong pot out there these days. It's even easier to overdose
for newbies who have basically no tolerance and often mistakenly think they
have to smoke a full joint (or even just a full big puff of some strong pot)
to get high. That's probably way, way too much.

If you are willing to give it another chance, you could try finding the
weakest pot you can find, then smoke the tiniest amount you can. If you feel
nothing, wait a couple of days and try again, this time taking a tiny bit
more.

Repeat as needed until you very slowly and gradually work up to a dose that
gets you very mild, positive effects, and no paranoia or other symptoms of
overdose.

~~~
toomanybeersies
I've always found it odd that there has been this quest for stronger and
stronger cannabis.

In my experience it all costs the same. That super dank hydo that has had
daily love and care sells for the same price as bush weed that was planted in
a forest and then harvested a few months later.

I don't really smoke weed, but when I do I much prefer smoking spliffs
(tobacco and weed, rolled into a joint). I think the French have the right
idea, they smoke weed all day long and are never too high, because they are
basically smoking cigarettes with a touch of green in them. Of course, it's
terrible for you because you're basically smoking giant cigarettes with no
filter.

~~~
r3bl
> Of course, it's terrible for you because you're basically smoking giant
> cigarettes with no filter.

This is a super easy thing to do, but kind of difficult to explain. I'll give
it a try anyway:

Disassemble the filter of a cigarette. Split a small part of it (vertically)
and fold it in half. Tear off the middle of the rolling paper's filter (about
a centimeter in length). Place the small part of the cigarette filter into the
middle of the rolling paper's filter, and fold the sides into a "W" shape like
you usually would.

Do that once, smoke a joint, and when you're done with it, disassemble the
makeshift filter you've made. Once you see how tar turned your makeshift
filter almost completely black and realize all of that would end up in your
lungs otherwise, you'll never roll a joint without this step.

It makes the process of rolling a bit more complicated (and almost impossible
to do properly without having scissors near you), but it's totally worth the
effort.

~~~
oorza
Or just buy some of these [https://www.amazon.com/Raw-Threads-Regular-Natural-
Unrefined...](https://www.amazon.com/Raw-Threads-Regular-Natural-
Unrefined/dp/B00AHHDF80)

Any tobacco store that sells rolling tobacco will have a variety of options
available in sizes/densities/etc.

~~~
hutzlibu
I think they give it a disgusting taste.

I rather have no filter, or much better, pipe filters. They are ceramic, paper
and charcoil.

[https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Perl-Junior-Pipe-
Filters/dp/B007TV...](https://www.amazon.com/Dr-Perl-Junior-Pipe-
Filters/dp/B007TV2LE6)

